# Soccer Moms/thugs Stealing Botox



## Lymegreen (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## futureapl (Aug 30, 2019)

Lol is it really that serious?


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 30, 2019)

It’s hard out here trying to stay smooth and tight in these wrinkle free streets.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 30, 2019)

........what kind of powertool cut's through a glass pane window?    (I'm asking for a _friend_)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2019)

Her punishment is 'wrinkles for life '


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> ........what kind of powertool cut's through a glass pane window?    (I'm asking for a _friend_)


My "friend" wants to know too


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 31, 2019)

That Botox must be paralyzing their brain function.


----------

